# Show Us Your Christmas Tree!



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2015)

Just put up my Christmas tree, our little ceramic tree that brings a little bit of the holiday into our house.  It sits on the stereo and is surrounded by Christmas cards.  I know some folks here have some beautiful trees up for the season, show us your Christmas tree!  :christmas2:


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh that is cute!!!! As soon as my boy does the lights...I HATE lights...we'll get the ornaments on and I'll post a pic.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

Before my mom got really sick, she was in a ceramics group and made a cute little Christmas tree like that one in SB's picture.


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2015)

I haven't put up our small tree or this cabin yet this year and I might not.  But this is my Christmas cabin and I decorate it with lights and little presents.  Maybe I'll put it up tomorrow everyone seems to like it.  The small wooden lady on the right side of the porch is an old doll I found at a second hand store in Sweden, she is put together with nails for arm joints.


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2015)

SeaBreeze, your tree and cards are pretty.


----------

